# Panniers on a Tricross?



## Boldhead (30 Dec 2012)

Hi all, I ride Specialized Tricross and I'm after some panniers. I'm thinking of getting some Ortlieb Back-Roller City Bicycle Panniers. Has anyone ever had any problems with catching there feet on there panniers when riding? Or can you advise me on anything with regards panniers & what to get?
Many thanks.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (30 Dec 2012)

I have Ortliebs on my Tricross with no problems at all .


----------



## sabian92 (30 Dec 2012)

Most non-tourers can take panniers (providing they have the braze ons to fit a rack) without catching your heel as long as you aren't using massive ones. I use 2 16 litre ones on my road bike with no problems and I'm a size 12 foot.


----------



## Hawk (31 Dec 2012)

You can move better pannier bags forward and back, the position of the hooks is adjustable


----------



## defy-one (31 Dec 2012)

I have a decathlon rack and single 25l pannier ... had a slight touching against my foot,but moved it back an inch,all sorted.
Tried taking the whole lot off and using a rucksack,so total weight was reduced,but a rucksack feels like a lead balloon when you commute 90 mins (20 london miles) each way


----------



## Globalti (2 Jan 2013)

My Tricross handles very well indeed with a rack and panniers and I don't have a problem with heelstrike.


----------

